# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  مكس عمرو دياب - كلمة بكلمة

## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]مرحبا

بقدملكم ميكس لأحلى أغاني الكنج عمرو دياب

من إعدادي !!

للتحميل إضغط هنا[/align]

----------

